# Short positions on TSX



## convotutor (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello,

Im looking for free short position data for stocks on TSX and Venture.
There used to be one but the site no longer has the short interest information. 
Can someone provide me a link to such site?

Thanks!


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

It's still around: http://www.tmx.com/en/news_events/exchange_bulletins/short_positions_2011.html


----------



## convotutor (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Im aware of the top 20 short position on tsx.

but i'm looking for short interest position for all securities.
there used to be a site that provided this information but it's no longer avail.

What do yo guys use to get this info?


----------



## convotutor (Mar 10, 2011)

hmm
I guess i'm not really asking the question in a proper canadian money forum etiquette.

OR this short information is a highly kept secret used only by the real saavy investors that dont want to give out their secret!
comeon, let me in on the secret!


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

convotutor said:


> hmm
> I guess i'm not really asking the question in a proper canadian money forum etiquette.
> 
> OR this short information is a highly kept secret used only by the real saavy investors that dont want to give out their secret!
> comeon, let me in on the secret!



You can try using this, its not as good as the one that use to be on Daily Finance but its something.

http://markets.ft.com/research/Markets/Tearsheets/Summary?s=MFC:TOR


----------

